# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .223 Factory ammo for sale/swap

## Timmay

I have 41 rounds and 46 rounds respectively - the used brass is included




I would like to swap them for a box of the below Winchesters - they come in a 50 round box and can be had for $55-60 so I think its a fair deal.



Happy to exchange @ the sika show.

----------


## Boar Freak

Would you sell the H&F? I will be at the show on Sunday.

Thanks

----------


## Timmay

Hey mate, yea I would .. 30$? I won't be at the show but.your welcome to swing by my place and collect. I'm 6 mins from town

----------


## Boar Freak

> Hey mate, yea I would .. 30$? I won't be at the show but.your welcome to swing by my place and collect. I'm 6 mins from town


Thanks will pm you

----------

